# Good Lighter



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

My Lighter as of right now is one of those cheap disposible ones. does anyone have a recommendation on a good lighter? also what is the proper technique in lighting a cigar?

Thanks For the Help

Brad Waddell


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Nibo VIP from bargain humidors 14.95,works great..


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks Much


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Go here ...and this  might help, too.

Scott"thehelpfulherfer"M

BTW, welcome aboard!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I recently got a Vector Emporer and I love it. BargainHumidors has 'em for $40. I am going to order some of those Nibo VIPs.

For a torch lighter I am going to pick up a prince/blazer PB-207. Get them for $22.00 here.

-Matt-


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I have 2 colibri Lighters, a quantum jet and a triplex. I love both lighters they are great.

I have a Vector Delta and it is not that good. I leaks butane all of the time. I have to spark it several times to get to light I would not recommend it. I had a Lucienne Circular flame lighter. It lasted 2 days and never worked again. I have a few cheap single flame lighters that look like tanks with a torch on top they last about 1 year and then break. I have a 3 dollar triple flame I got off of the internet. It is still going strong after about 8 months.

I like other vectors just not the delta. I want to try a promethius circular flame. But I don't want to drop $75.00 knowing that other Botl's he have had a lot of problems with them.

I have a Nibo that is great. I would recommend either a lower cost colibri or a nibo.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm a Colibri man, myself. Have 7 or 8 and all have worked wonderfully. I like the true flame with flint rather than torch, though. *shrug*

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Some more pics of the Nibo lighter FloydP posted about. Nibo did a decent job knocking off the St. D Ligne 2.



-Matt-


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Think I am going to pick up one of those Nibo lighters when i get a chance. Thanks for the help


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> Think I am going to pick up one of those Nibo lighters when i get a chance. Thanks for the help


Good choice with the nibo. I have both a Colibri and Nibo and for the price I am far more impressed with the Nibo, my colibri is collecting dust

cookieboy


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I recently got a Vector Emporer and I love it. BargainHumidors has 'em for $40.


Glad to hear you're liking the new lighter. I mean, it's not as if I picked it out for you or anything but it's cool that you got what you wanted.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great pics Matt, I have the gold and probably gonna get a silver too. They have a nice solid feel to them. I also have a cheap colibri which I like too. Gonna try the blazer insert for all the Zippo's I have from my cig smoking days..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I like the Colibri myself and prefer the torch as opposed to the flint. 

I have a Colibri Metro and have never had any probs with it. I'm also looking at a Colibri Edge as they are the thinnest ones available and would fit easily in my jacket pocket. The Duece's look nice as well but they only have the single blad guillotine.


----------



## morenoloco (Jun 4, 2004)

If you want a good expensive lighter.... IM Double Corona

Colibri is a great lighter.... about 60 squid...

Cheapos are still the best... use em and lose em... :SM


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I use a cigar S.T. Dupont. I always wanted an S.T. Dupong but could never justify the cost, because I could get a box of ISOM for the price, so I waited 'til I was in Paris last year and bought 3 at the S.T. Dupont Store and had them install the cigar burner. Personally for home I use the Dupont, I want to get a used on ebay to carry around, I don't feel right lugging a new lighter in my pocket I'd rather have a slightly scratched Dupont for that, so the damage is not a concern. For the park I use a blazer. Personally the blazer tend to heat a cigar up too much. But I can understand Duponts are expensive. I'd go with some of the other guys suggestions a Dupont knock off is the way to go. They make some really nice knock offs now.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

My wife gave me a Colibri Beam lighter for our first anniversary last September. I love this thing. It's got seriously cool low-tech/retro gadget cache-- an infrared light that you break with your thumb to light the lighter, and it looks great -- especially in the dark. The only drawback is that you have to refill it more often than some lighters. Colibris seem to me to have this problem across the board.

They run around $100, but a fine cigar is worth a fine lighter, in my estimation.... I mean, you wouldn't accesorize a Chanel dress with a Nine West handbag, would ya? 

:BS :BS :BS


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Dont know about that last thing. A dress and a hand bag??? I think I would of used more of a Chevy with a honda 4 banger. maybe thats just me. Good comment none the less


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

....When you have a wife like mine, you know about these things. You wouldn't believe what I know about shoes....pretty scary.



Darb85 said:


> Dont know about that last thing. A dress and a hand bag??? I think I would of used more of a Chevy with a honda 4 banger. maybe thats just me. Good comment none the less


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

My girlfriend has tried to teach me that stuff i just started tuning it out so she gave up. but she'll listen to me when i teach her about car stuff. shoes are a scary thing though


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm tellin ya,you might want to start paying attention. Girls get really frisky when you surprise them with shoes....at least in my experience. Of course, Jewelry, Kittens and Cosmos work pretty well, too.



Darb85 said:


> My girlfriend has tried to teach me that stuff i just started tuning it out so she gave up. but she'll listen to me when i teach her about car stuff. shoes are a scary thing though


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

A good Cigar Gets My girlfriend frisky. Isnt she great


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

HEY NOW!!!!

I've tried to get her to smoke with me, but it never goes past a puff or two. Just as well; next thing you know she'd be smoking my Padrons and Cubans.



Darb85 said:


> A good Cigar Gets My girlfriend frisky. Isnt she great


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats the only problem is now she wants her own cigar when we smoke them in stead of sharing mine. Could end up costing me more. she doesnt smoke them as much as i do so thats a good thing saves me a bit of money. but this could get pricey. oh well shes worth it


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ha. I am a heathen. I use either a bic or matches. Has always worked for me.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for thier help. Just ordered my lighter today. next up building my humidor. woodworking is one of my hobbies always wanted to make a humidor finally have an excuse to do so


----------

